

Scaling Mesos: A Perspective Featuring Mesosphere, Airbnb, Ericsson and Others - preillyme
http://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-Mesos-User-Group/events/216433322/

======
preillyme
Schedule:

6:30 - 7:00 Networking and Light Dinner

7:00 - 7:10 Announcements

7:10 - 7:40 Mesosphere: Deploying Docker Containers at Scale with Mesos and
Marathon

Abstract: The norm these days is to operate apps at web scale. But that’s out
of reach for most companies. Marathon is an open source project that makes it
considerably easier to deploy Docker containers at web-scale using Apache
Mesos.

See how Mesos and Marathon can help deploy and manage Docker containers at
scale and how the Mesos cluster scheduler builds highly-available, fault-
tolerant web-scale apps.

Bio: Sunil studied Computer Science at the University of Cambridge, where he
wrote his dissertation on delay-tolerant networking systems. After four months
spent cycling across Africa he returned to London to join a major investment
bank and then Last.fm as a Data Engineer. Last year his interest in robotics
brought him to UC Berkeley, where he completed a Master of Engineering degree
with a focus on distributed computing and unmanned aerial vehicles, working in
his spare time on an UAV startup. After leaving Cal, he joined Mesosphere as a
Distributed Applications Engineer and is currently working on easy deployment
of Mesosphere clusters on Google Cloud Platform.

7:40 - 8:10 Airbnb: How we're using Mesos at Airbnb today

Abstract: Mesos is the operating system for Airbnb's data platform. We use
Chronos, Marathon, Hadoop, and other frameworks for operating a complex system
of data warehouse and analytics tools. In this talk, we'll discuss how some of
the day-to-day operational problems are solved using these systems.

Bio: Brenden Matthews is a software engineer at Airbnb, working on the data
infrastructure team. He is an Apache Mesos contributor, the primary maintainer
for Chronos and Hadoop on Mesos, and has also contributed to related
frameworks such as Storm, Spark and Marathon. Previously, he has given talks
at about Mesos at Twitter, QCon, and MesosCon.

8:10 - 8:30 Ericsson: On the use of Mesos and Marathon for Multi-Datacenter
Service Orchestration

Abstract: With the availability of numerous geographically distributed
datacenters, there is an increasing need for highly distributed service
orchestration. Apache Mesos and Marathon are valuable starting points for
further exploration towards a system enabling such service orchestration while
achieving high datacenter utilization and providing high availability.
However, both frameworks are designed and used for (resp. on) a single
datacenter.

In this talk I will present prospectives on leveraging Mesos and Marathon as
building blocks to orchestrate Docker-based services across multiple
datacenters.

Bio: Eugen is a Senior Research Engineer at Ericsson Research Silicon Valley
Lab. He currently builds systems which leverage real-time big-data analytics
for improved resource management in large-scale datacenters. Prior to that, he
was a postdoc in the Data Intensive Systems Group of the Advanced Computing
for Science Department at the Lawrence Berkeley National Lab (LBNL). He holds
a PhD in Computer Science from the University of Rennes 1, France which he
received while working in the Myriads INRIA project-team. During his PhD he
worked on systems and algorithms for autonomic and energy-efficient resource
management. Eugen received his Bachelor and Master of Science degrees in
Computer Science from the Heinrich Heine University Duesseldorf (HHU),
Germany. He was a student research assistant in the HHU operating systems
group, interned in the Myriads INRIA project team and was a summer intern at
the LBNL.

8:30 - 9:00 Common Q&A

------
glibgil
I'm very interested in how Mesos can serve up http in a Highly Available way
to all these services that run internally in the cluster. Has that problem
been solved and will that be on topic at the meetup?

~~~
preillyme
Marathon is a Mesos framework for long-running "always on" apps that can serve
up http among other things.

It ensures that an app stays up even when machines or entire racks fail.

------
bc1323
Awesome, curious to see how Airbnb used this with Hadoop

